# Real Bobcats Jersey????



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Was found on Ebay, and could be the future jersey, what do you think?

Also a real nice sig made by someone else


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I think it's fake, I'm not sure though.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

If it's truth then this Uniform is Ugly


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Carter182</b>!
> If it's truth then this Unifrom is Ugly


I agree.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

me too. They should go for a simple uniform. Those usually come off well, opposed to the showy ones (Dallas opening day and that ugly lime green Hawks retro).


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Just looks fake, and if it isn't, then replace "fake" with "terrible."


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

That thing looks tragic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2004)

thats not real. if it was, you'd see it on nba.com before you'd see it anywhere else and look at the logos where the Nike swoosh is and where the size info is. it doesn't match. anyway, thats worse than the jerseys i make in paint.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Just looks fake, and if it isn't, then replace "fake" with "terrible."


Word. 

It looks so bloody fake.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It is unanimous, that jersey is fugly.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yea that thing is fugly


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

It can't be real, they couldn't get an NBA player to wear that thing:sour:


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

What is this? They'd better not!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The jersey may be ugly but the court and new arena seems like it will be cool as hell. I look forward to the Bobcats joining the League next year and finally bringing balance to the league. 

30 teams is now enough. NO MORE STERN!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Man that's Popeye Jones, Tyrone Hill ugly! I hope thats not the real thing if it is i'm boycotting all the games.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Looks fine to me :greatjob:


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

the stadium is from a video game so it might not be real


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> Man that's Popeye Jones, Tyrone Hill ugly! I hope thats not the real thing if it is i'm boycotting all the games.


Thats true :laugh: 
lol Popeye Jones and Tyrone Hill


----------



## mattmo (Feb 24, 2004)

its likely one of those unofficial unauthorized jerseys that non-brand name people make, the style of it just makes me think that. there is no way those could be there real uniforms, the person who designed those would be fired in an instant


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

That's not ugly or fugly, that's fuugly.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> That's not ugly or fugly, that's fuugly.


WOW, thats is absolutely the stupidest thing I have heard


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> WOW, thats is absolutely the stupidest thing I have heard


You never heard of the expression, that's just downright uugly?

Where have you been bro? :laugh:


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>pdogg84</b>!
> 
> 
> You never heard of the expression, that's just downright uugly?
> ...


Ive heard ugly and fugly, but never "fuugly"

Guess im not cool.


----------



## pdogg84 (Jun 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> 
> 
> Ive heard ugly and fugly, but never "fuugly"
> ...


Everyone here i cool. I just took Uugly and put it with fugly and made up a word. This word was proper for those uniforms, which I think are fake. :headbang:


----------

